# Lenni and Chidi



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi all, We became new kitten parents a few months ago, to boy and girl littermates (our first). We are completely enamored! What wonderful little creatures. They are six months now and growing up fast. There has been a lot for us to learn and we are on our way, thanks to Jackson Galaxy. By the way, anyone who has seen The Good Place might appreciate their names, Eleanor and Chidi are the main characters. Looking forward to getting to know you and your feline friends!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

hi welcome to you and eleanor and chidi!
there both so adorable!! hope to see you around too!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! They are so beautiful! Are they Russian blues?


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you for the warm welcomes! They must be RB look-alikes because this is the second time someone asked. Maybe their Great Grandma...


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

LeChi said:


> Thank you for the warm welcomes


Anytime!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

LeChi said:


> Thank you for the warm welcomes! They must be RB look-alikes because this is the second time someone asked. Maybe their Great Grandma...


Aw, you're welcome! They do look like purebred Russian blues! The face shape, mauve paws, eye color, and coat color. I wouldn't doubt it! Where did you get them?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi and welcome! What lovely cats! They are so adorable and their eyes are adorable 🥰 Hope to see you around


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks Raq! Will definitely see you around.
Kitty827, I didn’t realize that about those cute little pink paw pads. They were found as a stray litter without their mom. I still wonder about her. We got them from the SPCA at about 10 weeks. Because of the pandemic we didn’t pick them or meet them before we adopted them! I just shared that I especially liked solid color or tuxedo markings and these are the ones they picked for us. My husband said we won the kitten lottery (not because of their looks, but because we like them so much). 😊 How about some pictures of yours? Please introduce me...


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I bet you won the kitten lottery! I honestly really think that they are purebred Russian blues. You can do a DNA test if you want to. Do you happen to know what color their littermates are?

Here are my three:


This is Lucky. He loves to lick. He licks himself, my other two cats, and even me!


This is Marie. She's my sweet little girl. She loves to chase bees and butterflies.


And last but not least, Rocky. Rocky is my lap cat, he would just sit in my lap for hours!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

This Frances a five-year-old Maine coone.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

This is Eden. She loves taking naps in the sun and she LOVES pets. 
This is Pants. He’s very shy but he’s a sweetheart
And Willow, Eden’s daughter. She’s a very playful kitten who loves hanging out with the dog


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> This Frances a five-year-old Maine coone.


Frances is adorable! What a gorgeous coat. She has a slightly-curious, slightly-mischievous expression in the second photo.


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> I bet you won the kitten lottery! I honestly really think that they are purebred Russian blues. You can do a DNA test if you want to. Do you happen to know what color their littermates are?


They might have some in them, but they do have features that are not RB. Chidi has a white spot on his neck about thumbprint size, like a little priest collar. Lenni has a shadow of tabby rings around her tail, and eyes that are more gold. 
They do have silver tipped fur that is thick and does not shed much.



Kitty827 said:


> Here are my three:
> 
> This is Lucky. He loves to lick. He licks himself, my other two cats, and even me!
> 
> ...


Your kitties are all so precious! Lucky has stunning eyes. Lap cats are awesome (until you’re ready to get up, but end up sitting there too long so as not to disturb them.)


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Such sweet kitties! Willow looks so much like a cat my cousin had. Too bad Pants is shy - he has a face that looks highly kissable! How did he get his name?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, okay. They are probably a mix.

Aw, thank you so much! That is so true! I hate to get up when he's in my lap. I think it breaks his heart. 💔 Usually I wait until he gets up.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you!
He had that name when we got him. His back legs have two splotches of grey that make it look like he’s wearing pants.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

LeChi said:


> Frances is adorable! What a gorgeous coat. She has a slightly-curious, slightly-mischievous expression in the second photo.


Thank you so much!


----------

